# inlay template needed!



## wrestlingstud13 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am inlaying the letter S into a dresser I am making...I made a template out of 1/4" ply but I think it would look better if I got a template made with a laser. I have heard that people have made acrylic templates with a laser and I think that would be perfect! If anyone can help me, that would be greatly appriciated!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Talk to a firm that makes signs. I've used one. They typically use CNC routers and knock out things like this very cheaply and easily.

Cheers


----------



## atgcarving (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't worked with acrylic, but I do have a CNC. I know it can melt if the feeds and speeds are not correct. Would MDF be ok?


----------



## wrestlingstud13 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just need something 1/4" that has smooth inside edges for routing...any material will work really


----------



## atgcarving (Feb 16, 2009)

Do you have a drawing, or sizing, a font? I can probably work something up. Seems I would need to know your bushing and bit size so I can calculate an offset when making the template. Make sense?


----------



## Dvoigt (Mar 20, 2009)

atgcarving said:


> I haven't worked with acrylic, but I do have a CNC. I know it can melt if the feeds and speeds are not correct. Would MDF be ok?


wrestlingstud13,
Sorry, don't mean to highjack the tread, I just can't PM yet... I'm too new. I might be interested in having something like this done. I was planning on making a template out of 1/4 MDF. Can you check on my thread in this section titled "another-newbie-creating-template" and let me know if this is something that you can do.

I'm still working on the offset and stuff, and I might want a few sizes made up.

Let me know, and sorry for the high jack.

Thanks,
D


----------



## atgcarving (Feb 16, 2009)

I see what you mean. Check your PM - we can do something if you still need it.


----------



## Doak (Mar 20, 2009)

wrestlingstud13 said:


> I am inlaying the letter S into a dresser I am making...I made a template out of 1/4" ply but I think it would look better if I got a template made with a laser. I have heard that people have made acrylic templates with a laser and I think that would be perfect! If anyone can help me, that would be greatly appriciated!


Do you have all the dimensions you can post this will give others a better idea as to how to go about it

T


----------

